# MEXICO CITY | Chapultepec Ave Renovation | U/C



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Winning Project for an Elevated Park in Chapultepec, Mexico*


Mexico City's exponential urban growth in the last decades has brought with it problems in terms of mobility, disorganized urban development and pollution. This has affected the connectivity of its roads and axes both physically and in terms of image. However, it has also provided important opportunities for urban and architectural interventions.

This project, developed by FRENTE arquitectura and RVDG arquitectura + urbanismo, recently received an IAA International Architecture Award in the Urban Planning category. It is a proposal for the regeneration of public space in order to create community in one of the areas with the most potential in the city.

Read on to learn more about the Chapultepec Elevated Park.

From the architect. The space contained between the Juarez and Roma Norte neighborhoods (from Chapultepec subway to Insurgentes Subway) has a very high potential for development due to its location within the city, its great connectivity and the services that it currently possesses.

The Juarez district has been orientated towards commerce and offices, while the Roma Norte has remained primarily as a residential neighborhood. Therefore, it is necessary to create a meeting place with complementary programs that stimulates growth in both neighborhoods, to promote social interaction and create new and better links.

Diagnosis

Nowadays, Chapultepec Avenue is a space used primarily for vehicle transit, creating an uninhabitable frontier which is practically impassable.

It requires urgently a new spatial arrangement, which solves the problems of the different means of transport in the area, informal trade and pollution. A solution that expands green areas and regenerates the urban image.

Creating a susteinable neighbourhood

The project creates a new destination inside the city by generating an atmosphere: atractive, comfortable and safe. It works as a trigger for urban contiguous developments by providing uses and services that have regional impact. It improves the quality of life, stimulating the economic, social and environmental development. 

Awards

2015 Winner - IAA International Architecture Awards (Category: Urban Planning) 
2015 Finalist - The Plan Awards (Category: Urban Regeneration) 
2015 Nominated - German Design Awards 2016 (Category: Public space and infrastructure)
2014 Second place - RTF Sustainability Awards (Category: Urban Design - Conceptual)
2014 First place - Iconic Awards (Category: Urban Planning - Conceptual) 
2014 Mention - Rethinking the Future Awards (Category: Urban Design - Conceptual)

























































*CETRAM CHAPULTEPEC* (a Transportation Hub)
















































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdbsUe-a28o

Construction!


----------



## Confi7 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi, what is the estimated date of completion for the project?


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

The estimated completion date is mid 2017


----------



## robertitoam (Feb 24, 2014)

incredible whats the height and name of the tower? haha sorry im always asking so many questions xD


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Cetram and office building with 41 floors and aprox 180m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Winning design





















































The Video

136617965


----------



## robertitoam (Feb 24, 2014)

The thread in Spanish is closed so here is the only place where i can post this info hahah. I have a inside source that has told me that it is not sure if construction will start. It is most likely to be built but some people in the area oppose the project.


----------



## rikardo_200 (Dec 3, 2013)

That is true. The opposittion mainly araises because there are some radical left wing people (even in this forum) who completely oppose that private investors might be involved. The also believe that it is unacceptable that there is a second and third floor and that the only way it should be done is at ground level.

The biggeste benefit IMO is that this project will be done with no investment from the government, the project and the maintenace will be paid by the private investors and the commercial area will be around 18% of the total usable space.


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

A High Line for Mexico City ... neat.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I wonder what the idea is of putting an elevated park above Chapultepec Avenue. This looks like it is actually just a visionary project. Is this "High Line"-like park above the avenue really going to be constructed? I'm not sure about this project.


----------



## robertitoam (Feb 24, 2014)

^^ It's 90% sure that it will be built


----------

